# General > The Literature Network >  Admin, please tell us about yourself a little!

## Arteum

Admin, please tell us about yourself a little!

No information about your background, education, interests is available either in your profile or your website. Would you please try to be less secretive?  :Smile:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

LOL... play it safe admin... I would be sad if you gave out your personal info and super literary stalkers hunted you down and stabbed you in the base of your neck. Then, no new books would be added to this site... 

Can't let that happen  :Frown:

----------


## Admin

I'm 22, I'll be married in less than 2 months now. I started this site when I was 18. 

I've always been an avid reader and am a fan of many classics. This site originally started as a shakespeare only site but after I finished it I thought "Why not add more authors?" And so I did, it grew from there.

In college I started out majoring in genetics and computer science with the hopes of being a genetic engineer. Then I was hired by an on campus genetic engineering lab to build them a website and act as a lab assistant. I got to do actual scientific research, which was an amazing experience, but I realised I liked making the website more than doing the engineering (its awesome to think that something I discovered has enabled future research but the actual leg work isn't very rewarding). So I switched my major to IT.

I haven't yet graduated but I only take part time online classes now, most of my time is spent managing my websites. I have over 10. This was my first though (not my first ever, but my first commercial quality one). This one is also my largest and most popular (at around 2 million page views a month). My second most popular is http://www.wilderness-survival.net which gets around 300k page views a month.

In the next couple days I am launching a new site for webmasters that I have really high hopes for and I also plan to get into retail ecommerce soon.

My fiance and I live in East Lansing, MI and we have 3 cats, a boa, and a bearded dragon. I'm planning to get a second boa next week as well.

----------


## Admin

Oh, and like many here, I've written poetry and have plans for a couple novels.... Don't we all?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Well, good luck with your marriage, and life in general  :Biggrin: 

Let me know if you ever write a book... I would love to read it...

----------


## Koa

Oh...and so the mysteriousness of the institution called Admin has gone...and we find out he's a human being, not a godlike entity  :Wink: 

Lol sorry, i couldn't resist... the concept of 'Admin' just makes me think of some super important person  :Wink:  i know it's just my imagination and he's just a guy like us...  :Smile: 

Oh and he's only 22 :o That's make it more impressive... Well i'm glad at least someone accomplishes some good things in life (unlike me...sorry i'm oversensitive these days) Congratulations about the good job again!  :Smile:

----------


## Nora

WoW.. you are so creative Mr. admin.. 
Good luck..  :Smile:

----------


## orangecafe2046

i like here....
^_^
I think u r a cool man...
8)

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Godlike entity? Yeah, that sounds about right. I always thought of him as being akin to Big Brother.

He's watching...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

*raises eyebrows... wondering what benefits would come from sucking up to the admin*

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Well, for one, Admin has powers... mysterious powers. Plus, he rules this forum with a shadowy yet iron-clad fist. As such, he strikes me as BB. How's that sucking up, then? -?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I didn't say you were sucking up. I just wondered what benefits would come as a result of such activities.

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Aye. Well, perhaps some noble youngster could be imbued with similar Admin powers? Not terribly likely, but... -?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

You know, he DOES have several web sites... I wonder if he needs help maintaining any...

----------


## Admin

One day....

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Mr. Admin: I don't understand your post... I hope I am not being stupid... but could you elaborate "one day...."

----------


## Admin

One day I may need help with my sites. That day has not yet arrived.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

:-) Let me know when it does...

----------


## Munro

lol...maybe it's just me but this conversation is really funny...lol...Admin being Big Brother and all...hey, can you read my private messages? Ok, I'm quiet now. 
Except...I'd love to help you by writing book summaries and do some extra research on the new authors you might add over the next few months, if you'd like. I have no idea about websites and stuff, but I can use Word, Internet Explorer, Media Player, Soliataire and Pinball. I think you only need to use one for writing book summaries, though. 
Anywho, when 'the time' comes, I'd love to help.

----------


## Admin

If you want to write stuff see this thread:

http://www.online-literature.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=663

I'm still waiting for a summary on 1984.

----------


## Matt

Not to get totally of topic, but I know a guy from Lansing, MI. Don't know how much of a coincidence that is , but I thouht it was worth pointing out.

----------


## Admin

Lansing is the state capital and as such is a pretty big city so its probably not much of a coincidence.

----------


## Matt

Okay, I'd just never heard of it before, so I figured it was probably reasonably small. My mistake.

----------

